# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Comment se faire traiter de hipster quand tu joues au 1000 bornes...

## Medjes

Je le dis tout de go, je pensais faire une news géniale, être le premier sur le coup, bref, être un top pro newseur, et en cherchant sur le Net pour voir si je pouvais pas vous trouver l'extrait vidéo du 13h de France 2 du 24 août dernier, je me suis rendu compte que Tric Trac m'avait coiffé au poteau.

 Ouf, TT se focalise sur l'aspect financier de la chose, mis en avant dans le reportage. Moi, je vais tenter de faire une analyse plus portée sur la ludicité de la chose. Je ne sais pas si ce mot existe, mais "la charte de ludicité", je trouve que ça sonne bien... Je vais proposer ça au gouvernement, tiens...

 Trêve de digression ! Il se trouve que le samedi 24 atûu dernier, en mangeant une excellente quiche poivrons-lardons et en déprimant sévère à l'idée de reprendre le taf deux jours plus tard, v'là ti pas qu'en zappant sur la télé, je tombe sur le journal du 13h de France 2. Et là, oh stupeur, un sujet de oh... allez... bien 2 minutes (des grandes minutes même!) sur les jeux de société.

 La dame qui faisait le reportage, je préfère la présenter comme cela plutôt de dire que c'est une journaliste, vu la façon dont le sujet fut présenté, nous présente alors une boutique de jeu genre Descartes, en expliquant que le jeu de société revient à la mode, tout en présentant bien en avant des images de jeux de rôles papier type donjons et dragons. Alors certes, les JDR sont aussi des jeux "en société", mais sont vraiment une catégories à part des jeux de sociétés. Comme déjà dit dans une news précédente, si tu prends 10 pelots dans la rue en leur demandant un titre de jeu de société, tu auras 5 Monopoly, 3 Bonne Paye, 1 Scrabble pour le mec qui veut se faire passer pour un intello, et un Trivial Pursuit édition genius par l'intello d'à coté qui va surenchérir.

 La journaliste, donc, nous confie que le jeu de société est en pleine renaissance, que les petits et surtout les grands jouent de plus en plus, via les bars à jeux ou les boutiques de jeux, notamment grâce à l'inventivité des gens, et part en effet sur l'aspect financier (et combien ça rapporte de créer un jeu, et les jeux ça rapporte combien à l'éditeur, et cocorico on a des créateurs de jeux bien français et connus dans le monde du jeu). Et en plus, cerise sur le gateau, les jeux de société arrivent à détourner les gens de leurs consoles ou leurs PC, qui, comme chacun le sait, transforme n'importe qui en tueur sanguinaire. Bref, le jeu de société, c'est bien, c'est hype, et ça rapporte de la thune.

 Pas de présentation d'un jeu star, ou du nouveau format qui permet justement un accès rapide aux JDS, à savoir les petits jeux entre 10 et 20 euros type Timeline, Noé, Korsar, Poker des Cafard, Nosferatu, et j'en passe. Pas de présentation ou d'interrogation sur le fait, justement, que les  gens retrouvent le JDS et pourquoi justement ils l'apprécient. Pas de présentation du profil des joueurs, ou même de ces nouveaux joueurs justement, ou des valeurs du jeu... bon, y'en a peut-être pas cent mille, mais le jeu de société rapproche les gens, permets les rencontres, developpe l'imaginaire, la reflexion, la stratégie... oui, et les coups de putes, c'est vrai, aussi.

 Dommage...

 Bref, sachez le, si vous jouez à Time's Up, qui est quand même en bonne place dans tous les Toys' et les Grandes Recrés, selon France 2, vous êtes quasiment un hipster, les gens qui pratiquent un truc bien avant que ce soit connu / largement diffusé et que tout le monde s'y mette. En poussant même un peu loin, je suis sur qu'on pourrait faire passer Gérard et Dédé, les mecs qui se font une partie de 421 au comptoir en sirotant leur jaunet, pour des précurseurs.

 De toute façon, c'était ça ou "y'a ceux qui vont partir parcque les vacances sont finies, alors, pas trop dégoûté ?" ou "Y'a ceux qui arrivent en vacances, alors, content ?". Ou bien eventuellement la récolte des pêches dans le Lubéron.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## znokiss

Ça avance. 

Y'a moins d'un an, le jeu le plus compliqué auquel j'avais joué était Monopoly. Puis je suis entré par la petite porte marquée "Catane". J'étais tout content de ma découverte, on m'a ri au nez en me balançant du Zombicide, du Eclipse, du Agricola...

9 mois plus tard, je suis en train d'acheter ma 5ème grosse boite et j'ai bientôt converti une dizaine de personnes à ces pratiques. Qui elles aussi répandent le savoir. 

Ça avance.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ça avance. 
> 
> Y'a moins d'un an, le jeu le plus compliqué auquel j'avais joué était Monopoly. Puis je suis entré par la petite porte marquée "Catane". J'étais tout content de ma découverte, on m'a ri au nez en me balançant du Zombicide, du Eclipse, du Agricola...
> 
> 9 mois plus tard, je suis en train d'acheter ma 5ème grosse boite et j'ai bientôt converti une dizaine de personnes à ces pratiques. Qui elles aussi répandent le savoir. 
> 
> Ça avance.


On dirait un mod pour Plague Inc (qui lui est vidéo, pas de société)

----------


## Koma

Je joue à Cranium, la version black. Uniquement avec deux packs de bière pour commencer la partie à 13h après une bouffe et la finir à 23h en mettant, avec mon coéquipier fraternel, la misère aux autrent, généralement de plus en plus facilement quand l'alcoolémie monte.

Je ne sais pas si c'est hype, mais je conseille à un tout à chacun d'essayer ce jeu, avec ou sans binouzes, mais avec 4 à 6 personnes.

C'est peut-être le bas de l'échelle de la hype du JDS, mais le plaisir est comme celui d'un petit multi sur CS ou Quake, on y revient toujours sans se péter le crâne à mémoriser 200 pages de règles, et on ne sait jamais ce qui va se passer lors de la prochaine partie.

----------


## Argha

Je aime aussi.

----------


## Middnight

venez sur lackey jouer a vtes

----------


## znokiss

> venez sur lackey jouer a vtes

----------


## SeanRon

doom le jeu de plateau, meilleures soirées depuis Space Hulk. Si vous le voyez en boutique, n'hesitez pas.

----------


## fidingo

> doom le jeu de plateau, meilleures soirées depuis Space Hulk. Si vous le voyez en boutique, n'hesitez pas.


Ah tient, j'ai envie de rejouer à Space Hulk.

----------


## fidingo

De toute façon, on se fait traiter de hipster pour n'importe quelle raison actuellement.

----------


## znokiss

Ahaha, vl'a l'avatar de hipster que tu te traine.

---------- Post added at 10h43 ---------- Previous post was at 10h42 ----------

De hippister, en fait.

----------


## vulpex

> De toute façon, on se fait traiter de hipster pour n'importe quelle raison actuellement.


+1 c'est comme la vague "kikoulol" ou "tecktonik", ca vient, ca devient une insulte, et puis ca passe!

----------


## Koma

Ce bump de topic de hipster  ::o:

----------


## Jaycie

un gars qui veut obtenir rapidement ses 50 messages...

----------


## Canardette

Elo. J’ai remarqué cette pratique dernièrement, car beaucoup de parents, qui ont un peu laissé à la dérision les restrictions concernant les nouvelles technologies, sont en alerte ! Ils ont, eux-mêmes, poussé leurs enfants à prôner la facilité des dernières innovations comme le téléphone portable dernière génération ou encore les tablettes tactiles. Maintenant, ils se rendent compte de cette grande erreur ! Ceux-là même préfèrent maintenant acheter une « grosse boîte » qui les poussera à utiliser leur matière grise au lieu d’une petite boite qui ralentit leur fonctionnement dû à une trop grande facilité d’accès à tout ! Pourquoi les traiter de hipster alors qu’ils ne font que « sauver l’humanité »…

----------


## Koma

Parce qu'on peut jouer à Risk et Catane sur tablettes pour moins cher et moins de place.

----------


## Hiruma

> Parce qu'on peut jouer à Risk et Catane sur tablettes pour moins cher et moins de place.


Mais tout seul comme un gland devant son écran, plutôt qu'avec ses potes autour d'une table...

----------


## Koma

On peut tout à fait y jouer à 2 ou plus sur le même appareil  ::ninja:: 

Moi ceux qui me sidèrent c'est les mecs qui parlent du jeu de société quand c'était mieux avant en vraie boite hors de prix avec des booster packs ou des extensions qui coûtaient tout aussi cher.

Le jeu de société, en dur ou en jeu vidéo, c'est le même combat, si on kiffe, on kiffe hein.

Je peux autant m'amuser sur Risk sur ipad que sur Risk sur table pour ma part.

----------


## Medjes

M'en vais faire une nouvelle news sur ce sujet, parce que d'une part, on est pas trop sur le sujet d'origine, et d'autre part, ça tombe très bien avec Tabletop simulator qui vient de sortir et sur lequel se retrouvent plein de canards.


Edit: News faite, si y'a un modo pour valider ça...

----------

